# For preparing angora fiber to spin-carding?



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

Is angora fiber supposed to be carded, like the wool? I am new to spinning, and trying to figure what has to be done with the angora fiber, other than making sure it is clean, and long enough length?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

If it's nice and unmatted, no tangles, you can spin it right off the rabbit. I've been doing it that way for a couple of years but I had to throw away anything that wasn't perfect. If you store it for a while before you spin it, it gets a little webbed and that makes it difficult to spin without carding. I finally bought some ultra-fine hand carders and it's so much easier to spin when it's carded. I was able to spin a bunch of fiber that I would have had to throw away due to webbing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Generally I just spin it by the handful. If you want to blend it with other fibers then you probably would have to card it. Also don't wash it until after you're finished spinning it.

Have fun, I love spinning Angora


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

If it's prime plucked wool you can spin it as is. If it's a bit webbed,or tangled then it can be carded. Try it both ways, and see what works for you.


----------

